# Erskine Theological Seminary



## Theogenes (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone know about Erskine Theo. Sem.? Is it Reformed??
TIA, 
Jim


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2007)

It is our denominational seminary (ARP). yes it is reformed.

I have taken a course from a member of the OT faculty and it was outstanding.

It is known for its high academic standards and it is accredited.

BTW if you are thinking of Erskine a way to lower the cost of your education would be to take some courses from Haddington House (distance or in residence) they are only $200 per course and are transferable to Erskine (as well as Greenville and elsewhere.)


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Kevin!
I'm inquiring for a friend. I'll pass your comments on to him.
Jim


----------

